# [SOLVED] No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

This post is exactly the duplicate of this post:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...king-unless-skype-is-making-sound-548967.html

My Hp 4530s laptop (Windows 7 Pro 64-bit) suddenly decided that the only sounds to be emitted from it's internal speakers is Skype sounds. The headphone jack works fine & sounds everything.

Even if you try a test call, the call will be silent unless you hit the [Play] button in the sound settings to hear one of Skype's system sounds.

If you play a song, it will be silent until you sound a Skype sound, it will play when the Skype sound plays but then falls silent again.

Now to take the previous post a little further. I decided that since there wasn't alot of data on it, or 3rd party programs, it would just be easy to do a Factory restore. I figured this would just solve it................

Yep, I STILL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!!!!! I can't believe it. A full factory restore, I bring up windows, and I'm still stuck with this issue. (BIOS issue?)

I utilized HP chat support & they're stumped too.

Anyone with any thoughts? This one's stumping me..& I'm a fully certified computer tech.....(bumming me out)

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hi bjohnson15 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried installing the latest drivers for your laptop from HP, along with the latest Skype version?

Does the audio return if you completely exit Skype (right-click the System-Tray icon and select exit)?


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hey there, WereBo....

Yeah, I installed the latest drivers for sound, mobo chipset, etc.
I also updated the BIOS.

The audio didn't return when I completely exited Skype (right-click the System-Tray icon and select exit).

I didn't update the latest Skype version. Instead, I removed Skype completely from the system.

What puzzles me most is that originally, I didn't have this problem out of the box. This is why I went with a full Factory Restore, yet the problem remains...

bjohnson15


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Try setting Skype to NOT automatically start with Windows (Options/settings somewhere), then reboot and test the audio without Skype - That should then indicate whether the conflict is with Skype or not.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Doing it this way might be quicker and easier Quickly Remove Items from Windows XP Startup - How-To Geek you can uncheck it from start up


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hi all,

Sorry it's been busy lately. I've disabled Skype from the Win 7 Startup...same thing.....no sound from the speakers (headphones are fine), unless I go into Skype & play with the sounds (the test call -with the speakers enabled - in Skype doesn't work either...just the sound effects).

While this may seem an unorthodox route, I think I'm going to take a look at the actual physical speakers....I'll ohm them out to check their impedance. I'm thinking maybe if they're on the fringe of being out of spec, maybe they only respond to extra 'robust' sounds?? I'll give it a shot & report what I find.

Thanks for the help,
Brad


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

What sound package do you have in control panel ie intel,soundmax,realtek it may be something else


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

In Control Panel, I have:

'SRS Premium Sound' Panel & 
Windows 7's 'Sound' Panel

Looked thru everything in the SRS Panel, nothing but volume sliders, equalizer & a link to go to the MS Sound Panel.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Are the speakers checked in the sound panel


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Yep - selected as Default, Default & Communication, Communication Only, I tried every combo available...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hi this was all I could find on it ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-
looks like you should have sound have you removed skype and tried


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Yeah, I removed Skype, reinstalled different version, removed again - no change. This is real frustrating. I'm almost thinking about rippin' it apart & replacing the systemboard. (I do that professionally). Just a pain to do.....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

To be honest I 'am running out of Ideas just hate to lose out to a dumb program as I think skype is probably the root cause but have no way to verify it


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Ditto here, it's defying all (known) logic


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe you could try looking through the Skype settings. See if any special options are set for outputting sounds.


----------



## Aceconklin (Oct 18, 2012)

Try updating sound drivers. Play with sound settings. Do a system restore. If that dont work i say wack! It!


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Thanks Guys, for the ideas, but I've already tried everything you requested.(Aceconklin, I even did a full factory restore!) 

This one is totally baffling me. I've been doing computer repair for 20 yrs now (I have numerous certifications) & have NEVER been beaten like this.....The WORST part is this is not an ordinary customer, but my wife!!

When, not if, I solve this one, I will post the results so others can learn....

Thanks Again,
Brad


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Actually, I'm going to ohm the speakers, maybe replace the systemboard.....if no results, I will take Ace's suggestion & whack the wizz outta it!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

If you do try the latter, don't forget to duck.....









:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hey leave the duck alone it has sound


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Can you put a screenshot of Skype's Settings for "Output" (or w/e the alias Skype uses). Maybe we might be able to spot something which might explain it


----------



## tomazim (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Go to Skype tools>options>audio settings. Set "ringing" to "use selected speaker".

That is probably the cause.


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

HI Guys, Been busy again (part of a software company). I took a look at tomazim's suggestion, but now no sounds (windows, media player, even Skype sounds) will not play through the speakers.......very puzzling indeed... Thanks tho'


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

However, setting the Skype tools>options>audio settings. Set "ringing" back to "Ring on all devices" Now I get the Skype sounds back (no audio from test call) & nothings else. However, like I said, when I play a Skype sound in the sounds settings & have a song playing in windows media player, I can hear the music while the Skype sound is playing.........then silence.........


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hmmmmmm - when I change to "Use selected speaker" & set the selected speaker to headphones, I hit the play sound button in Skype settings & only hear the music. It seems that Skype is a 'gatekeeper' of the external speakers. However, removing Skype & factory reset didn't fix the issue.........I guess I'll continue on......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

Hi check in sound and look for a setting that lets a application take control it may be under speaker,microphone click on them then properties and see if unchecking it helps


----------



## bjohnson15 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: No sound from laptop speakers unless Skype is playing a sound.*

RESOLVED!!!

I've been fixing desktops & laptops ever since the Average Joe could afford such a machine. In all my days, I have never been stumped like this before & I still have doubts on the fix, cause it defies any repairman's logic between hardware & software issues...

Yes, it was a hardware issue!!! I replaced the speakers & Viola! All works.

It is SO strange that the Skype sounds could get thru the internal speakers, while nothing else could. My only explanation ( & I scratch my head while doing so) is that the speakers were _just_ out of specs (maybe a loose wire?) and that Skype, somehow, tells the sound controller to drive a stronger signal to the speakers than anything else does, thereby being able to produce a sound out of the weakened speakers while Windows 7 & other programs could not...

If somebody else told me this, I would roll my eyes big time, call them a moron under my breath, and tell them to get out of the computer repair business..... However, I would never listen to myself, anyway....

Anyway, I thank you all for your efforts & time trying to help me in this dilemma. My most demanding client is now finally happy (my wife).

Thanks Again,
Brad Johnson
Johnson Computer Solutions


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Brad :wave:

Glad you got it sorted and all is now well with the 'home life', and thanks for posting back with the cure - You're right, that's enough to get a severe case of splinters in my fingertips from too much head-scratching, I'd never have suspected that :grin:


----------

